# Wood source



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

Where do you get it? Your wood that is.

1. eBay
2. Harvest your own
3. Trades
4. Small exotic lumber suppliers
5. All of the above

I forgot this one

6. Classified's on ths site


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

4


----------



## laurie sullivan (Nov 19, 2006)

all of the above. but mostly #1 and #3

laurie


----------



## Pikebite (Nov 19, 2006)

All of the above, plus the classified on this site.

Richard


----------



## keithz (Nov 19, 2006)

5 + classified here


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 19, 2006)

All of above, but mostly 2 & 3.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 19, 2006)

Classifieds here (or other members here), then a combination of #4 and #1 (some times it's small lumber dealers who sell on eBay, like Chitswood).


----------



## bnoles (Nov 19, 2006)

#5 and anywhere else I can find them [}][]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 19, 2006)

#5 (assuming it includes #6) []


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

of course[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Where do you get it? Your wood that is.[]
> 
> 1. eBay
> ...



Since you added one, I have to change mine to # 6[8D]


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 19, 2006)

5 & 6  for me.


----------



## jeffm19 (Nov 19, 2006)

Number 2 for me with the help of some mill monkeys









[]


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 20, 2006)

95% 2, 5% 6


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Mainly 1 and 3.


----------



## RockyHa (Nov 20, 2006)

Out of a local carpenters firewood scrap box.
Rocky


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RockyHa_
> <br />Out of a local carpenters firewood scrap box.
> Rocky



I like that one[]


----------



## woodbutcher (Nov 27, 2006)

All of the above and also the dump. I actually have a "Dumpwood" line
Jim


----------



## bob393 (Nov 27, 2006)

What do you get at the dump? 
I have turned pens out of old pallet wood, some oak, maple, mahogany, popular, yellow pine, all sorts of cool stuff.


----------



## Dario (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />What do you get at the dump?



Mostly local wood to you...

My local dump area won't let me in though.  Even the transfer stations (due to potential liability) so I just check while driving...sidewalk and construction areas may yield some interesting wood []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 27, 2006)

Mostly trash cans and scrap bins of local woodworkers but have reci=eived gifts of generous members.
Those are "special" just waiting for the "right idea" to showcase them.


----------



## chitswood (Nov 28, 2006)

I get to take stock from Dad's wood business for my turnings []

I have a few boards of ebony and some blocks of snakewood sitting in the back waiting for me[}][]


----------



## oldsmokey (Nov 28, 2006)

2-90%, 4-5% and 6-%5.  Just got a Sycamore tree that I am turning some 14" bowls out of.  I have some of it in a spalting brew and some I am turning green.  I also got a bunch of walnut and some english oak.  I have enough now to keep me turning this winter.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> <br />I get to take stock from Dad's wood business for my turnings []
> 
> I have a few boards of ebony and some blocks of snakewood sitting in the back waiting for me[}][]



Now thats lucky.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Not lucky, blessed.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 29, 2006)

All of the above[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2006)

2 & 4 plus buy lot off internet from CSUSA and HUT.
Also get some from friends.


----------



## woodmarc (Nov 30, 2006)

all of the above.

buy,scrounge trade,  The Yankee way (according to Norm)


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wherever, whenever and however I can!

Mostly though, at wood stores, online through the ads here, and through ebay.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />Wherever, whenever and however I can!
> 
> Mostly though, at wood stores, online through the ads here, and through ebay.



You got that right!


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 2, 2006)

I use mostly scraps from other projects.   I have purchased a little just for pens.


----------

